# Baby Bark Scorpion



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi,
I'm new here.  I'm in Las Vegas NV and have Bark Scorpions in my yard.  I found a baby (or two) in my house and kept one.  I've yet to see him eat.  He's just a little guy, about the size of half my pinkie nail.  I've tried to feed him crickets both pin head and killed larger ones for him. I've given him a wet cotton ball for water.  Any advise??  Thank you
I'm not sure how to get a picture up or I would post one.
Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OxDionysus (Jul 7, 2009)

I would feed mine smashed small crix. not just the head but smashed completely. They much on it till full. 

What are you keeping the little bugger in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 7, 2009)

It happens sometimes they just won't eat. Try to keep the conditions right. Oh and try to learn scientific names since there are TONS of bark scorpions. I'm sure you have Centruroides sculpturatus (or just C.sculpturatus). Here a caresheet fot C. vittatus. The only thing I would change is that your species doesn't handle humidity as well and the venom is medically significant and woud rate at 3/5 instead of 2/5

http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/caresheets-f29/centruroides-vittatus-t1132.htm

-Eddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 7, 2009)

OxDionysus said:


> I would feed mine smashed small crix. not just the head but smashed completely. They much on it till full.
> 
> What are you keeping the little bugger in?


A very large pickle Jar!!  I wasn't sure originally if I was going to keep him, but he's grown on us, even my husband likes him!!  I had his big cousin in there for a night, but he was too big, neat under a black light!  I'd put up a picture if I could figure out how to do it.  I'd like to get him a ten gallon, but I'm worried about him being able to climb up the sides, he's so small, he'd be able to grab the silicon corner things.  Plus, I don't think they make mesh tops small enough to keep him in.  I have the small dirt gravel that was in my yard and a little plastic palm tree for him, or really me, I thought it was fun...
I'll smash them up a little bit more for him..  How long will it take him to eat a whole cricket??  He's tiny, I mean really tiny!!
Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 7, 2009)

~Abyss~ said:


> It happens sometimes they just won't eat. Try to keep the conditions right. Oh and try to learn scientific names since there are TONS of bark scorpions. I'm sure you have Centruroides sculpturatus (or just C.sculpturatus). Here a caresheet fot C. vittatus. The only thing I would change is that your species doesn't handle humidity as well and the venom is medically significant and woud rate at 3/5 instead of 2/5
> 
> http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/caresheets-f29/centruroides-vittatus-t1132.htm
> 
> -Eddy


Sorry, I'm new.  I'll try to find his real name.  I need to call the Dept. of Agriculture and find out from them...  I know that these came in from Arizona and that they have a nasty sting.  But I'm learning, that's why I'm here....
Thank you for the care sheets!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorbidPh8 (Jul 7, 2009)

I a large jar would be fine for 1 sculpt. it's whole life. a ten gal. would be over kill on a baby that small. 1 adult would be fine in a kritter keeper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm trying to put up a picture of one I caught, but, I'm not sure if it worked.  How do I get the picture up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 7, 2009)

when you post next reply, scroll below to additional options, under attach files, is manage attachments, choose the file (under 1240x1240 pixels I believe), and then upload it, after it uploads, make sure your text is right and post it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 7, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> when you post next reply, scroll below to additional options, under attach files, is manage attachments, choose the file (under 1240x1240 pixels I believe), and then upload it, after it uploads, make sure your text is right and post it.


Not sure if it worked.  But the little scorpion in this picture is the one I kept, the larger one I found on my wall outside...  The long white thing next to the large scorpion is a cotton ball.  
Thanks for your help putting up a picture!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorbidPh8 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice sculpts! I have a female that gave me 7 babies. Mine was found in Laughlin NV. Technically we have Nevada bark scorpions.. lol  That baby will be happy in a deli cup for a while. Oh btw don't need the cotton ball just mist a portion of the substrate. IE: if in a jar just mist the sides and ground of a 1/4 of it. Scuplts like a bit of humidity, but they are a desert species. They don't need tropical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 7, 2009)

MorbidPh8 said:


> Nice sculpts! I have a female that gave me 7 babies. Mine was found in Laughlin NV. Technically we have Nevada bark scorpions.. lol  That baby will be happy in a deli cup for a while. Oh btw don't need the cotton ball just mist a portion of the substrate. IE: if in a jar just mist the sides and ground of a 1/4 of it. Scuplts like a bit of humidity, but they are a desert species. They don't need tropical.


OMG, I don't want anymore babies!!  We named him Curly   I'll take the cotton ball out in the morning.  Thank you for the info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 7, 2009)

yup its a C. sculpt alright. Just make sure it has some type of vertical climb. A piece of cork bark, or whatever you can find that it'll climb. It'll be fine a delicup for now and you can upgrade it a little later on in it's life it's not gonna get to big. Let me know if you find some more you don't want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 7, 2009)

since he is just a baby you should do some research on how scorpions grow, because if you don't know and disturb him a lot when he trying to molt, you're gonna end up killing him. 

and you should put him in a small container for now so that you can spot him easier and so that he can easily find his prey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 7, 2009)

I have one more question.  I did find two babies this size in my house, based on their size, do you think they fell off their mothers back while she was visiting??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 7, 2009)

Orchid said:


> I have one more question.  I did find two babies this size in my house, based on their size, do you think they feel off their mothers back while she was visiting??


That baby looks like it was ready to leave. In fact it might be 3i all ready.
John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 7, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> That baby looks like it was ready to leave. In fact it might be 3i all ready.
> John


So, he probable was not on his mothers back??  What's 3i mean.  Sorry to be so uninformed.  Thank you for your help!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 7, 2009)

Orchid said:


> So, he probable was not on his mothers back??  What's 3i mean.  Sorry to be so uninformed.  Thank you for your help!!!



I think it was off of mom's back. 3i means third instar. Instars are the number of molts. So 3i means it has molted 3 times. Scorpions leave their mothers soon after reaching second instar or 2i.

John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexi (Jul 7, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> I think it was off of mom's back. 3i means third instar. Instars are the number of molts. So 3i means it has molted 3 times. Scorpions leave their mothers soon after reaching second instar or 2i.
> 
> John


eh that means the birthing counts as a molt then?  Didn't realize that but I guess it makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kathy (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Orchid!  Hey cool, another rookie with bark scorpions, aka Centruroides sculpturatus.  The people on this board are pretty cool and helpful.  You have the same scorpions running around house that I do!  Welcome.  Oh, and a girl too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 7, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> I think it was off of mom's back. 3i means third instar. Instars are the number of molts. So 3i means it has molted 3 times. Scorpions leave their mothers soon after reaching second instar or 2i.
> 
> John


Thank you so much.  That really does make me feel better.  I keep looking for his 30 brothers and sisters around the house!!  So, I guess this means he's a toddler?? LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 7, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> Hi Orchid!  Hey cool, another rookie with bark scorpions, aka Centruroides sculpturatus.  The people on this board are pretty cool and helpful.  You have the same scorpions running around house that I do!  Welcome.  Oh, and a girl too.


Yep, I guess if I'm going to start, I might as well start with something dangerous :-|  He's up on a high shelf, don't want the kids to get anywhere close to him!!  But he's so cute, fun to watch.  I'm enjoying him!  When I was younger I volunteered at the local museum, I walked around with a large black scorpion on my shoulder, use to scare people, yeah, I enjoyed it, not to sure about them, but...  
I'm not to crazy about them running around the house, their on the cinder block walls outside, that's kind of okay, but still not crazy about it (I have young children)...  But I do enjoy going out at night with a black light!
I have a picture of the large one black lighted, I love the picture, it was fun to take!! 
Are there not too many girls this site??  Girls like bugs too!!  At least I always did...  It's nice to meet you!!

Oh, I kept the baby, he's in this photo, but did not light up very well, his name is Curly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kathy (Jul 8, 2009)

Do be careful though, if you have small children at home you don't want them to get stung.  My neighbor's child got stung on her face while sleeping and ended up in the emergency room.  I use to have tons running around the block walls and I would mail them out to posters on this site.  Now maybe you can do that?   I have only caught two in two weeks though.  I have greatly reduced the population, at least temporarily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 9, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> Do be careful though, if you have small children at home you don't want them to get stung.  My neighbor's child got stung on her face while sleeping and ended up in the emergency room.  I use to have tons running around the block walls and I would mail them out to posters on this site.  Now maybe you can do that?   I have only caught two in two weeks though.  I have greatly reduced the population, at least temporarily.


Hello Kathy.
Yeah, I got stung recently and don't know where it went (ouch does not describe it, but I still think contractions hurt more), it was upstairs so I'm tearing the whole second floor apart to hopefully find it!  I black light the kids rooms and check in on them all through out the night.  I'm so not crazy about having them in the house.  
I didn't think you could mail scorpions??  My sister really wants one, can I mail her on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kathy (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, I hear you on that.  I can't stand having them loose in my house.  I spent $650 this summer having the exterior and interior of my house sealed as much as possible to keep them from getting inside, but the best way to reduce the population is to just catch them.  I could not believe how many were running around my yard at night.  I felt bad for killing them initially then I found this board and started mailing them to people who wanted them.  To answer your question.....can they be mailed?  Legally through USPS you have to send them ground mail, needs to be clearly marked scorpion, double packed, etc.  The requirements are on the post office site.  OR you can do what many businesses and sellers do which is send them two day priority mail and hope you don't get caught.  Your call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 9, 2009)

*shipperooni*

Very well put kathy!  I am impressed.   :clap: 

An addition if I may, Express is your best bet imo.  1. depending on weather at ship and receive point, faster is better.  Most dealers/stores won't do a live arrival guarantee unless they ship Express/overnight.  2. I would think it would get less scrutiny as they are just rushing to get it there.    3.  It does cost more, but if you are only doing it once and while, and you can afford to, I personally would.     And, if you need info on how to package, there is a lot of info on here if you search for it.  :O)  Have fun!  ryan



kathy_in_arizona said:


> To answer your question.....can they be mailed?  Legally through USPS you have to send them ground mail, needs to be clearly marked scorpion, double packed, etc.  The requirements are on the post office site.  OR you can do what many businesses and sellers do which is send them two day priority mail and hope you don't get caught.  Your call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 9, 2009)

You know, Orchid, if you have excess sculpts,  you can always send them to me!  I'm not kidding! I can send you a money order right now! lol But thats only if you have a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kathy (Jul 9, 2009)

Warren....oh *SURE*, now that ORCHID has all the c. sculpts everyone wants to be HER friend.  It's _"ORCHID, ORCHID, ORCHID"_.  Now that Kathy's well has run dry, it's Kathy _*who*_??  LOL!     Oh, I'm just messin' with ya all.  I bet with a little prodding she will start mailing them out to all of you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope so!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 9, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> Warren....oh *SURE*, now that ORCHID has all the c. sculpts everyone wants to be HER friend.  It's _"ORCHID, ORCHID, ORCHID"_.  Now that Kathy's well has run dry, it's Kathy _*who*_??  LOL!


Pretty much. Besides, I didn't know you were giving away free scorps until after you announced you were out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice catch! Soon, you will be at a point of no return with Scorpions! You'll want more and more and more, until you run out of money, and by then, your addiction will not be curable. I'm not trying to scare you, because its a good addiction! I'm saying this from experience.With me, there is no going back.LOL :8o

Edit: Send them to me! Fuel my addiction! I'll even pre-pay for them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 11, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> Yeah, I hear you on that.  I can't stand having them loose in my house.  I spent $650 this summer having the exterior and interior of my house sealed as much as possible to keep them from getting inside, but the best way to reduce the population is to just catch them.  I could not believe how many were running around my yard at night.  I felt bad for killing them initially then I found this board and started mailing them to people who wanted them.  To answer your question.....can they be mailed?  Legally through USPS you have to send them ground mail, needs to be clearly marked scorpion, double packed, etc.  The requirements are on the post office site.  OR you can do what many businesses and sellers do which is send them two day priority mail and hope you don't get caught.  Your call.


That's neat, I'll do that when my sisters back stateside.  I'll go the legal route, don't want to get into trouble for sending little nasty bugs in the mail!!
I've been out looking for some more the last two nights but haven't seen any!!  But I didn't use a black light, just a flash light.  Maybe that means they went back to the neighbors yard where they belong!!!  If I start to find large numbers of them again, I'll pack them up and see about sending them out, but I hope not to find to many again!!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 11, 2009)

*Gotta get a B.L.*

You won't find many without a black light.  Not trying to rain on your parade or anything, but don't think you got them all because you didn't see them at night with a flashlight!  You will need a black light flashlight if you really want to get rid of most of what's in your yard and by your house.. I don't sell them, but I just got one from this guy, he is a scorpion guy and very nice as well.  Good luck!  

http://www.azscorpion.com/BkLt.html



Orchid said:


> That's neat, I'll do that when my sisters back stateside.  I'll go the legal route, don't want to get into trouble for sending little nasty bugs in the mail!!
> I've been out looking for some more the last two nights but haven't seen any!!  But I didn't use a black light, just a flash light.  Maybe that means they went back to the neighbors yard where they belong!!!  If I start to find large numbers of them again, I'll pack them up and see about sending them out, but I hope not to find to many again!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 11, 2009)

Ryan, 
there is a similar UV flashlight on Ebay that you can get for under $20 (shipping included).  It looks the same, except there are 51 UV LED instead of 49.  you always want to shop around.  
I got mine for $13 (shipping included). let me give you the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/51-UV-395-nm-Ul...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported



Nomadinexile said:


> You won't find many without a black light.  Not trying to rain on your parade or anything, but don't think you got them all because you didn't see them at night with a flashlight!  You will need a black light flashlight if you really want to get rid of most of what's in your yard and by your house.. I don't sell them, but I just got one from this guy, he is a scorpion guy and very nice as well.  Good luck!
> 
> http://www.azscorpion.com/BkLt.html


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 11, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> You won't find many without a black light.  Not trying to rain on your parade or anything, but don't think you got them all because you didn't see them at night with a flashlight!  You will need a black light flashlight if you really want to get rid of most of what's in your yard and by your house.. I don't sell them, but I just got one from this guy, he is a scorpion guy and very nice as well.  Good luck!
> 
> http://www.azscorpion.com/BkLt.html


Ah, I find them all the time with a regular flash light!!!  I have good eyes 
as a matter of fact, a good half of the ones I found are with out any light, I just spotted them.  I need to look into getting a black light flashlight thing, easier to use then an extension cord and big ole light!!
I'm just being hopeful, I'm sure their still out there romping around my yard, but let me have my delusion dream of a scorpion free home!! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 13, 2009)

Orchid said:


> Ah, I find them all the time with a regular flash light!!!  I have good eyes
> as a matter of fact, a good half of the ones I found are with out any light, I just spotted them.  I need to look into getting a black light flashlight thing, easier to use then an extension cord and big ole light!!
> I'm just being hopeful, I'm sure their still out there romping around my yard, but let me have my delusion dream of a scorpion free home!! lol


See, just caught one with a flash light, but could not find anyone with a black light!!!!  Not sure what I'm going to do with this guy....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 13, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> You know, Orchid, if you have excess sculpts,  you can always send them to me!  I'm not kidding! I can send you a money order right now! lol But thats only if you have a lot.


How many is a lot???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 13, 2009)

Orchid said:


> How many is a lot???


Well.....at least double digits!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 13, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Well.....at least double digits!


The one I found last night has a set of little broomy looking sweepers under it's body.  I'll try to get a picture, but my camera does not do great close ups.  Do you know what that is???
I'm looking by the way!!!  Can I keep them in the same container or separate?  How many to a container? And how much???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 13, 2009)

*pectines*

Broomy things are pectines, they are organs they use and with some species you can use them to tell what sex they are.  I have some pictures of some in my photobucket if you want to see them a little closer.  As far as together or separate goes, in collecting containers you should keep them separate for sure.  All scorpions will eat other scorpions if they get hungry enough.  So If you aren't going to feed them when you put them together, and keep them full, you should for sure keep them separate.  Some people keep Centruroides sp. including your's, in group cages.  But even then with plants and lots of "hides" for them, they can still get each other.  So it's really your call.  They could end up cannabalizing if you put them together, but I think it's o.k. to try if you do it right.  (lots of hides, food)   But if you are going to send them to people, it will be easier for you to wrangle them if they are separate.  Good luck!  





Orchid said:


> The one I found last night has a set of little broomy looking sweepers under it's body.  I'll try to get a picture, but my camera does not do great close ups.  Do you know what that is???
> I'm looking by the way!!!  Can I keep them in the same container or separate?  How many to a container? And how much???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 13, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> Broomy things are pectines, they are organs they use and with some species you can use them to tell what sex they are.  I have some pictures of some in my photobucket if you want to see them a little closer.  As far as together or separate goes, in collecting containers you should keep them separate for sure.  All scorpions will eat other scorpions if they get hungry enough.  So If you aren't going to feed them when you put them together, and keep them full, you should for sure keep them separate.  Some people keep Centruroides sp. including your's, in group cages.  But even then with plants and lots of "hides" for them, they can still get each other.  So it's really your call.  They could end up cannabalizing if you put them together, but I think it's o.k. to try if you do it right.  (lots of hides, food)   But if you are going to send them to people, it will be easier for you to wrangle them if they are separate.  Good luck!


Neat, thanks!!!  I was a little surprised when I was looking at it this morning and saw those!  I'll feed the little guy while I have him, no one starves in my house (unless they piss me off). If I ever find the one that stung me upstairs, HE will starve 
I'll have to go get some deli cups I guess, what would I put in it??  My baby loves his wet cotton ball, he's on it every morning, would that be good for the larger one?  
Thank you!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey J, I couldn't find much about that light.  It may be even better than mine!  But I don't know.  At some point, you have to pay for quality parts if you want them.  I don't know how big those led's are, and I prefer the wavelength on mine 390nm to it's 395nm, although for some it wouldn't matter and others may prefer 395.   I would like to look at that one some time and see how it works, how it's made.  Mine is machined metal.  Looks pretty well put together.  (I am extrordinarily tough on stuff.  I can destroy carhartts in a week)  In fact, my light took an 8 foot fall onto the same rock my knee did sat night and it didn't turn off.  I think most led flashlights I have seen would have been in 40 pieces from that.  *But I haven't seen that one, maybe it's good, maybe not, but I can only recommend what I have used, as I don't think the cheapest version of something is always a bargain!  I need stuff to last more than week.  heck, I go hunting often enough j, that I need get a back up cause I know I will even break this one someday soon enough.  And I am not living without a light anymore.   





KyuZo said:


> Ryan,
> there is a similar UV flashlight on Ebay that you can get for under $20 (shipping included).  It looks the same, except there are 51 UV LED instead of 49.  you always want to shop around.
> I got mine for $13 (shipping included). let me give you the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/51-UV-395-nm-Ul...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 13, 2009)

*hehe, I need coffee*

O.k. so I admit it, I am posting before coffee.  It's bad.  I shouldn't.  I know.
Anyway, so J, I didn't read your post right and missed that you got one.  Tell me how big those leds are.  (you can pm) they should be in mm.  1-5 usually
Is it metal, plastic?  Have you used it yet outside?  How does it work for you? 
Keep me posted on how tough it is.  I could use the money savings if I don't break them all the time.    Let me know more about it.  But for those who break stuff a lot, I know mine is tough.  but a lot of you won't be falling down the sides of cliffs very often and probably don't need machined metal, now that I am thinking about it...  ah, well, anyway, I think I smell the coffee, mmm gotta get some, ryan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 13, 2009)

You're welcome.  They are very surprising at first.  When I first saw them, I thought mine had a disease.     Deli cups work great.  You can poke some holes in them with a safety pin.  As far as what to put in it, I would go to a gardening store and get either coco (shredded coconut husk) or peat moss.  
Look at label to make sure nothing like fertilizer is added to it and you will have professional level scorpion substrate.  If you need a lot, peat is cheapest.  If you are only going to keep a few at a time to ship out, I would get a brick of coco for about $2.50-$3, but you have to go to good gardening store, maybe hydroponic store, to get them.  Peat can be had at lowes/home depot in huge bales really cheap, that will last you a long, long time.  A cotton ball is never recommended because they are the perfect vector for molds, bacteria, and disease.  They will go "bad" quickly.  That said, if you took it out every 24-48 hours and replaced with new clean one, you may get away with it.  Otherwise you will end up with a Mold ball soon.
If the little one likes it, don't worry, go ahead and keep it in if you want, it can probably still drink off of it.  The adults can't.  They need a little water dish (soda/water cap).  any thing else, just shoot  



Orchid said:


> Neat, thanks!!!  I was a little surprised when I was looking at it this morning and saw those!  I'll feed the little guy while I have him, no one starves in my house (unless they piss me off). If I ever find the one that stung me upstairs, HE will starve
> I'll have to go get some deli cups I guess, what would I put in it??  My baby loves his wet cotton ball, he's on it every morning, would that be good for the larger one?
> Thank you!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 13, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> You're welcome.  They are very surprising at first.  When I first saw them, I thought mine had a disease.     Deli cups work great.  You can poke some holes in them with a safety pin.  As far as what to put in it, I would go to a gardening store and get either coco (shredded coconut husk) or peat moss.
> Look at label to make sure nothing like fertilizer is added to it and you will have professional level scorpion substrate.  If you need a lot, peat is cheapest.  If you are only going to keep a few at a time to ship out, I would get a brick of coco for about $2.50-$3, but you have to go to good gardening store, maybe hydroponic store, to get them.  Peat can be had at lowes/home depot in huge bales really cheap, that will last you a long, long time.  A cotton ball is never recommended because they are the perfect vector for molds, bacteria, and disease.  They will go "bad" quickly.  That said, if you took it out every 24-48 hours and replaced with new clean one, you may get away with it.  Otherwise you will end up with a Mold ball soon.
> If the little one likes it, don't worry, go ahead and keep it in if you want, it can probably still drink off of it.  The adults can't.  They need a little water dish (soda/water cap).  any thing else, just shoot


Okay, sounds good!!!  Thanks!  I'll use the cotton ball changed every evening for the little one til he's bigger, his brother died in a single drop of water...  Thanks for all the advice!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 13, 2009)

No problem, enjoy them!  One of the wonders of our world.  Amazing creatures huh?  I started collecting them to trade for t's, it didn't take long for me to start filling my room with them though.     Now I am about equal with each if you don't include my scorplings.   



Orchid said:


> Okay, sounds good!!!  Thanks!  I'll use the cotton ball changed every evening for the little one til he's bigger, his brother died in a single drop of water...  Thanks for all the advice!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 14, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> O.k. so I admit it, I am posting before coffee.  It's bad.  I shouldn't.  I know.
> Anyway, so J, I didn't read your post right and missed that you got one.  Tell me how big those leds are.  (you can pm) they should be in mm.  1-5 usually
> Is it metal, plastic?  Have you used it yet outside?  How does it work for you?
> Keep me posted on how tough it is.  I could use the money savings if I don't break them all the time.    Let me know more about it.  But for those who break stuff a lot, I know mine is tough.  but a lot of you won't be falling down the sides of cliffs very often and probably don't need machined metal, now that I am thinking about it...  ah, well, anyway, I think I smell the coffee, mmm gotta get some, ryan


Hi Ryan, 
sorry, i have been keeping up with most of these scorpion threads lately. 
the LED are 5 mm each.  
the material is "Rugged, machined aluminum construction with knurled design"
and i haven't use it in the field (outside) yet, but probably will sometime this weekend.
btw, you can buy a holster for it too, it's only $1.75 with free shipping if you buy the flashlight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 14, 2009)

MorbidPh8 said:


> I a large jar would be fine for 1 sculpt. it's whole life. a ten gal. would be over kill on a baby that small. 1 adult would be fine in a kritter keeper.


Are you sure a kritter keeper will keep a scorpion in??  They can't get out?  I just got one, but am kind of nervous about it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep, Even though arboreal, They can't climb smooth surfaces.
If you have some extras, I'm still open to take them for you lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 14, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Yep, Even though arboreal, They can't climb smooth surfaces.
> If you have some extras, I'm still open to take them for you lol.


looking for ten or more is a lot of work, and my husband does not want me to keep a stock of them in the house, LOL!  I go out a few time a week to hunt for them in my yard...  Plus, what would it cost to ship them and all that other stuff....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 14, 2009)

Depends on the scorpion.  I just had a D. Lindo escape from one.  I don't know how.  :?      It's claws alone were bigger than the openings.....




Orchid said:


> Are you sure a kritter keeper will keep a scorpion in??  They can't get out?  I just got one, but am kind of nervous about it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 14, 2009)

It is work, I know, I hunt them.  (not in my back yard though)  
As far as shipping goes, you would need a little packing stuff up front, but you would charge whoever is getting them shipping.  So if you wanted to send Warren some, you would say hey warren, I need $15-$25 bucks for shipping.  
He sends you a check or paypal, then you ship.  It's still work though, and I don't give them away myself, but I certainly don't want to discourage that, as I think it's a wonderful thing to do,... But if you do it a lot, doing packing, and going to post office to wait in line for half hour, ect, it starts adding up.  
Good luck, keep the questions coming!  



Orchid said:


> looking for ten or more is a lot of work, and my husband does not want me to keep a stock of them in the house, LOL!  I go out a few time a week to hunt for them in my yard...  Plus, what would it cost to ship them and all that other stuff....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 14, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> Depends on the scorpion.  I just had a D. Lindo escape from one.  I don't know how.  :?      It's claws alone were bigger than the openings.....


Oh No, really!!!    I just put him in one...  How many baby crickets can you put in at a time???  Do you think he'll get out, should I put him back in the jar, this is a adult that I caught (I think, I'll post a pic. later today) , still just and inch and a half or so, but, don't want it out.  He looked so happy running all over the bark and checking everything out...  WHAT SHOULD I DO!

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 14, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> It is work, I know, I hunt them.  (not in my back yard though)
> As far as shipping goes, you would need a little packing stuff up front, but you would charge whoever is getting them shipping.  So if you wanted to send Warren some, you would say hey warren, I need $15-$25 bucks for shipping.
> He sends you a check or paypal, then you ship.  It's still work though, and I don't give them away myself, but I certainly don't want to discourage that, as I think it's a wonderful thing to do,... But if you do it a lot, doing packing, and going to post office to wait in line for half hour, ect, it starts adding up.
> Good luck, keep the questions coming!



I'm waiting for Warren to respond and let me know...  I was pricing the coco, plus I need the deli cups and boxes to ship, not to mention dragging the kids around in 111 degree heat (per my car).  I'd like to make a little something, nothing crazy, but at least my hubby won't think I'm insane for doing this.  He wants them all killed.  I don't want to do it wrong, so I have to make an investment into the stuff for the little guys...  Not too much, but still, I'm on stay at home mom income...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 14, 2009)

Orchid said:


> Oh No, really!!!    I just put him in one...  How many baby crickets can you put in at a time???  Do you think he'll get out, should I put him back in the jar, this is a adult that I caught (I think, I'll post a pic. later today) , still just and inch and a half or so, but, don't want it out.  He looked so happy running all over the bark and checking everything out...  WHAT SHOULD I DO!
> 
> Thank you


Lol, it's ok, don't PANIC!!!! 

well, as long as he is bigger than the vents or any opening, then you should be ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 14, 2009)

Sounds like the same one I got.  :?   I am going to order one soon and see!  




KyuZo said:


> Hi Ryan,
> sorry, i have been keeping up with most of these scorpion threads lately.
> the LED are 5 mm each.
> the material is "Rugged, machined aluminum construction with knurled design"
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 14, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> Sounds like the same one I got.  :?   I am going to order one soon and see!


Ok, now remember try not to spend more than $20 for this one. 
just because it cost more or because people are very nice to you when they're selling you stuff, doesn't mean that it would be better quality... 

Lol ;P  

just playing with you man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 14, 2009)

*lol, don't worry*

If it's bigger than the bars, (while normal weight, not stuffed full)  you shouldn't have a problem.  I keep fairly small barks in kk and haven't had any escape, that I know of anyway!     I wouldn't put anything too small in there though.  Anything under inch should def. go in deli cup with safety pin holes imo.     And vittatus can sure as heck climb kk's.  I have mine in an almost new one and I had one on lid just hour ago.  I have had a reddelli hanging on it's lid too, although that cage is a little scratched.  I am just saying, especially with Centruroides sp., don't expect their "inability" to climb the walls as your "lid".  FYI, flip over your lid of kk.  Where the handle connects?  OH, take off the handle.  Now, where it connected?  Tape that up.  Yeah, Just tape it up.     Otherwise, if it can't fit through the bars, you are good.  But remember, just cause they are 1/8th of an inch thick, doesn't mean they can slide out of a smaller diameter whole.  They can "squeeze" them selves down some, how much?< I can't say, not a whole lot, but just give yourself a little breathing room if they make you nervous.  One other option, if you still want to use it, but are worried, you can take plastic window screen, cut 1" over on each side, and just put it over before you put top on.  It will stay taught and make you relax.  Just keep an eye out when you open it, cause they will hang on it.     Ryan




Orchid said:


> Oh No, really!!!    I just put him in one...  How many baby crickets can you put in at a time???  Do you think he'll get out, should I put him back in the jar, this is a adult that I caught (I think, I'll post a pic. later today) , still just and inch and a half or so, but, don't want it out.  He looked so happy running all over the bark and checking everything out...  WHAT SHOULD I DO!
> 
> Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kathy (Jul 14, 2009)

Orchid, just make sure whatever you use to keep the scorpions in that the lid is very strongly secured with NO space anywhere.  C. sculpts are escape artists.  I've seen them easily crawl up the glue that holds the side of the glass together.  One even got out of the mason jar which I got lazy and didn't put a lid in - the only thing I can figure is he got a foothold where the glass is textured by the name.  They are Houdini in disguise.

If you do start mailing them out, it can be a pain but I try to keep it simple.  I get free boxes from the post office online, use cheap things to mail them in, and print my postage at home.  If you print at home you can even have them come to your house the same day and pick it up for free.  I haven't done that thought because it is way too hot out.  I'm not sure the ones I sent out on Monday are going to survive the heat.  I'm waiting to hear.

But yes, it does cost money, the tape, containers, not to mention your time so making some money off it is not a bad thing!  Warren is being greedy - you don't need to send him double digits.  4 or 5 is plenty.  They breed like crazy!  I get 4, 5 if it is the same night, and ship....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, I know J!  hehe, but I also know, that for every good deal, there is another "good" deal that just falls apart on me.  I could name quiet a few...  And at least if I am paying a lot, I know they know to expect me to want a replacement if it doesn't work, etc.  I REALLY don't buy many things (that aren't related to or are arachnids).   So when I do actually buy something new, I want it to work and work well.  If I pay too much sometimes, ah well, It's not very often, and I don't ever have to throw stuff away.   
But sometimes, you can find the same thing cheaper.  I think you may have...  Good work, but It still has to pass the "falling down a cliff with Ryan test!"  




KyuZo said:


> Ok, now remember try not to spend more than $20 for this one.
> just because it cost more or because people are very nice to you when they're selling you stuff, doesn't mean that it would be better quality...
> 
> Lol ;P
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's the one I caught the other night and it's cage, I put it next to a goldfish cracker so you could see it's size.  Do you think this kritter keeper is okay, will it keep it in??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 14, 2009)

Hard to tell from pic, but I would say this, If you go and get it a medium-ish cricket and feed it, and if it's not stuffed, then feed it again, and then you should be good.  I have watched scorpions for a while with the lid off, with bark running right up to the sides, and when they are stuffed, they are just less likely to bother.  When they are full, they just want a place in the dark where they can hang out and chill.  But when they are hungry, they will look for way out.  Oh, and they extra girth doesn't hurt if there is any question with size.  Just remember, it's gonna shrink as it digest it.  3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 14, 2009)

Hope this one comes through...  This is a close up of the new one next to a gold fish cracker...
How old do you think he/she is.
How do I know if it's a girl or boy?
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 14, 2009)

loading pics on here is tough for me too.  That's why I use photobucket.  Then I just post the link.  PB runs fast.  In the time it takes me to load one on here, I can put 10 on there, and name them, and write desc.!  But that's ok, AB is a wonderful place that provides so so much to us.  I don't expect them to have unlimited media capabilities too!   

No problem with the help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 14, 2009)

I am sorry.  But I can't say you are good with size, (and take responsibility), without getting a good measurement from you of its body, from widest point, chest to back, and then a measurement of the kk bars.   

I really would like to... But it wouldn't be right.  I just can't tell like that.  (it's not the width or length that I need to know...      But if you get measurements, then YOU will know.  And that would be the best way.  I don't worry all that much.  But I don't care all that much if I get stung either..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 14, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> I am sorry.  But I can't say you are good with size, (and take responsibility), without getting a good measurement from you of its body, from widest point, chest to back, and then a measurement of the kk bars.
> 
> I really would like to... But it wouldn't be right.  I just can't tell like that.  (it's not the width or length that I need to know...      But if you get measurements, then YOU will know.  And that would be the best way.  I don't worry all that much.  But I don't care all that much if I get stung either..


I'm so lost on this, sorry...  
Guess that info isn't necessary, just curious...  Am I good on size, nope, just a random guess...  I don't think I'll be to hands on with this little guy.  Just fun to watch and neat for my son to grow up with...
thanks

(and they always look bigger when I catch them, maybe that's the adrenaline kicking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 14, 2009)

Wild Random Guess without needed info???  I am going to pass on that.  Someone else may take you up on that.  I am sorry, but I think that is something you have to decide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 14, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> Wild Random Guess without needed info???  I am going to pass on that.  Someone else may take you up on that.  I am sorry, but I think that is something you have to decide.


Thanks for all your help.  I'm just doing this for fun and to teach my son.  Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 14, 2009)

That is awesome of you.  He will be better off for it.  :clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 15, 2009)

Orchid said:


> I'm waiting for Warren to respond and let me know...  I was pricing the coco, plus I need the deli cups and boxes to ship, not to mention dragging the kids around in 111 degree heat (per my car).  I'd like to make a little something, nothing crazy, but at least my hubby won't think I'm insane for doing this.  He wants them all killed.  I don't want to do it wrong, so I have to make an investment into the stuff for the little guys...  Not too much, but still, I'm on stay at home mom income...


LOL, I know.I only shipped 5 packages so far, but I get a lot of supplies, cool packs, styrofoam, all in all, each package w/supplies costs me around $15-$40, depending on how much the person is ordering. But, you know, if you ever decide to give some scorps, I'll gladly send you an MO or paypal lol. I think, though, you should worry about your scorps and family before other people, even though they look pretty well taken care of!(scorps)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 15, 2009)

Wait, I just read something, you don't need coco to ship, they would do fine in a deli cup with a wad of moist paper towel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treynok (Jul 15, 2009)

Either moist paper towel or toilet paper, put it around the edges and on the bottom of a "gladware" sandwich container with like 2 small air holes melted into sides, but leave like a small indent in the center of the moistened paper coax the scorpion(s) into the container and put the lid on, tape the lid shut put into a box full of packing peanuts/ newspaper that's all there is to it really if you don't trust that you can put cardboard inserts into the box either side of the "gladware" container to strengthen the box.  Depending on temperature you can put styrofoam  around the container as well and use an ice or heat pack accordingly but probably won't have to worry about that too much depending on when you ship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 15, 2009)

I was told by the Dept. of Agriculture that I could put a wet burlap thing or soaked newspapers out on the ground at night, and to check it in the morning.  That if I had lots of scorpions they would gravitate to that.  Has anyone done that?  I think it might be an easy way to catch them and in day light!!  Does it hurt them at all??  
Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Jul 15, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> LOL, I know.I only shipped 5 packages so far, but I get a lot of supplies, cool packs, styrofoam, all in all, each package w/supplies costs me around $15-$40, depending on how much the person is ordering. But, you know, if you ever decide to give some scorps, I'll gladly send you an MO or paypal lol. I think, though, you should worry about your scorps and family before other people, even though they look pretty well taken care of!(scorps)


I'm still going to look for you.  
I'm not sure how long it will take to gather that many, so for now, I have one with a happy home, but really, I have no intention on keeping him/her as a pet, he'd love a new home.  I've got my little guy that I'm happy with!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh, and forgot what I said about double digits, I'll be fine with at least 4 or 5 lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BryPrime (Sep 16, 2019)

Irene B. Smithi said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here.  I'm in Las Vegas NV and have Bark Scorpions in my yard.  I found a baby (or two) in my house and kept one.  I've yet to see him eat.  He's just a little guy, about the size of half my pinkie nail.  I've tried to feed him crickets both pin head and killed larger ones for him. I've given him a wet cotton ball for water.  Any advise??  Thank you
> I'm not sure how to get a picture up or I would post one.
> Thank you!!


Maybe he needs the mom to help feed him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BryPrime (Sep 16, 2019)

Irene B. Smithi said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here.  I'm in Las Vegas NV and have Bark Scorpions in my yard.  I found a baby (or two) in my house and kept one.  I've yet to see him eat.  He's just a little guy, about the size of half my pinkie nail.  I've tried to feed him crickets both pin head and killed larger ones for him. I've given him a wet cotton ball for water.  Any advise??  Thank you
> I'm not sure how to get a picture up or I would post one.
> Thank you!!


ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BryPrime (Sep 16, 2019)

Here look at these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrankiePinchinatti (Sep 16, 2019)

I think you're about 10 years too late for advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BryPrime (Sep 16, 2019)

FrankiePinchinatti said:


> I think you're about 10 years too late for advice.


Oh wow , 


FrankiePinchinatti said:


> I think you're about 10 years too late for advice.


What's this ,female or male?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor (Sep 16, 2019)

BryPrime said:


> Oh wow ,
> 
> What's this ,female or male?


Centruroides species are sexually dimorphic, males are slimmer with very elongated tails (or metasomas). They are easily sexed by their tails.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

